# What is your opinion on oil weight and brand?



## bluetran (Mar 20, 2013)

What is your opinion on oil weight and brand?

I'm currently using M1 0W-40 right now in my B5 AUG 1.8T. The temperature has been a steady 20-35 degrees celcius for the summer months. (From Toronto, Ontario, Canada)

Have I been using the wrong oil viscosity this whole time? Whereas I should've been using 5W-40 for the past summer months and then switching on over to 0W-40 for winter months?

M1 has 5W-40 but it's designated for "Turbo Diesels" and does not have VW approvals. But Castrol Edge has 5W-40 and it does have VW approvals.

Help a guy out, many thanks in advance!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I would say 5-40 year round and never the Mobil1. And I would prefer PentoSynth. That is my opinion.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

I run Rotella T6 in my 01 1.8T


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

bluetran said:


> What is your opinion on oil weight and brand?
> 
> I'm currently using M1 0W-40 right now in my B5 AUG 1.8T. The temperature has been a steady 20-35 degrees celcius for the summer months. (From Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
> 
> ...


You can run M1 0W-40 year round with confidence. Even though M1 5W-40 Turbo Diesel does not meet VW specs, it's also a very good choice as well as the above mentioned Rotella T6 IMO. So are Castrol Edge 0W-40 and 5W-40.

The 0W-x oils are tested at -35C and the 5W-x oils are tested at -30C. The 0W-x oils are generally thinner, and will flow a bit more quickly in extreme cold. As far as the viscosity at 100C, there's very little difference between most 5W-40's and 0W-40's. The additive packs are also very similar. Take your pick.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

I have 2002, Audi TT roadster with the 225 Hp version of the same engine. I've used every grade from 0w-30 to 10w-40 in this vehicle, supported by oil analysis testing every 10,000 miles. Wear rates and oil consumption were very similar for these oils (all Amsoil products). Fuel efficiency for the 30 weight oils was slightly better (0.5-1.0 mpg on average), than for the 40 weight oils; as you'd expect.

There's no real advantage to going with a 5w-40 instead of a 0w-40. For the colder months I'd probably go the other way and run a 0w-30 that meets the VW 502.00/505.00 specs. The one that's easy to find is the Castrol Syntec European Formula.

TS


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

TooSlick said:


> For the colder months I'd probably go the other way and run a 0w-30 that meets the VW 502.00/505.00 specs. The one that's easy to find is the Castrol Syntec European Formula.


This is exactly what I do. Solid advice.

0w-30 German Castrol


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Gomboult said:


> This is exactly what I do. Solid advice.
> 
> 0w-30 German Castrol


I used GC in 1.8T and now in CC and Tiguan. 
You can hardly find better oil for those cars.
I tried M1, personally did not liked it in these cars (used with confidence M1 5W30 in Mazda).


----------



## Boner Champ (May 9, 2013)

Mobil 1 High Miles is excellent. The 30 grades differ, as the 10w-30 is a heavy A3 oil, and the 5w-30 is a light A5 oil, still w/a awesome 3.4cP HT/HS, very near the 3.5 for VW/A3.

Honestly, you can run a normal 5w-30 synth in a jug like PZ Platinum, QSS, Syntec/Edge.

I have Edge Titanium 5w-30 in my Tig 2.0T APR, a light 30 at 10cSt. Every UOA I pulled with 30 weight came out LOW wear, lower than 5w-40. 

M1 0w-40 comes in jugs at WalMart now. Nothing wrong with that, but the M1 HM is wicked.

300ppm Boron and 3000ppm of Calcium?!?!










You see, M1 0w-40 complies with the low-additive standards of EU, and these 504 oils do not work well with our crap alcohol and sulphur-laden fuels.

The older API SL spec and generic A3 Euro specs allow much more additive.


----------

